# Quillpad Javascript help



## Cool Buddy (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to integrate quillpad widget in a webpage. But I want to make a small change.
In the quillpad widget, the default language is Hindi (or whatever language had been selected). I want to change the default to english. The widget gives a toggle option, by pressing the toggle button it can be changed to english. So the script must somewhere define what the default language is. but I can't find it. Here is the script that it uses:

*fscache.quillpad.in/dist/panel/0.21/quillapi.js

I must link to this script and can't put it locally. So I can't change the script. So I wanted to ask, if I found the part of the script that defines the default language, would it be possible to write a script in my page which changes the value of the default after this script file has loaded?


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

Check if this is what you want. Coy the script to some text editor and check the following line numbers - 

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/1815/quillipad.jpg

I don't know whether you'll be successful in altering the default language.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe that is the line, but as I said, I cannot change the script itself. I will have to write a code in my webpage which will change the behaviour. I mailed quillpad support too, but they didn't respond either


----------

